# Case noise



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

Hello,

I have a rather annoying noise problem with my case and I can't find what causes the noise. I have tried tightening all the screws but it's still there. 

Instead of trying to describe the noise I've uploaded 2 videos to show what type of noise I'm getting. I hope someone can help me with finding the problem and solve it if possible. 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=QN2M3GJYr3g

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=JWuVJarSfeA


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Thats a fan. Vibration of a fan fluttering through the case. 
You may try tightening the screws up on the fans, might make it
worse. Or you could get some sorta thick rubber washers for the fans,
this will absorb the vibration from the fan being screwed directly to the case.
unplug one fan at a time, until the noise goes away, then you will know
which one is making the racket. You cannot do that to the fan on the cpu
heatsink, or power supply.


----------



## Frank4d (Dec 15, 2007)

It sounds like a case fan causing the side panels to vibrate. When I had this problem I used rubber washers as suggested by *manic*. Additionally, I mounted the fan using nylon "zip" ties instead of metal screws. (You feed a zip tie through the mounting hole in the fan, through the washer, then through the hole in the case. Then use another zip tie on the back, cutting off the excess).


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Antec sells a little kit that has a plastic/rubber seal that insulates the fan from any hard surface. It goes around the frame of the fan to keep it from vibrating. The kit also has screw silencer rubber inserts for that same purpose. I use them because I enjoy the quite cases. Couple with a very quiet Seasonic power supply, they are quiet.


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

Thanks for the great tips guys, I'll start with some rubber washers and see if it helps.


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

I think it is the cpu fan because when I decrease the cpu fan speed in speedfan the noise goes away. So I don't think I can do the rubber washer trick. 

The cpu fan is the default fan that came with the processor. Should I buy a new one and see if it helps? Also I have had some questions regarding heat problems as well (another thread in this forum section).

Also when I reduce the cpu fan speed the computer is perfectly silent. So I would love it if I could get rid of the fan noise.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

How long since you have blown the dust bunnies out of the heatsink and fan?


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

about 2 months since I cleaned the fan with a vacuum cleaner, but I never took the fan out and cleaned the chip etc. on this half year old pc.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Get a can of compressed air and blow all that stuff out because it can accumulate in two months in some environments. That might quite that fan down. I would not take it apart or use a vacuum cleaner....just a can of compressed air and blow the rest of those things out of your case at the same time.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

also, the fan can come off the intel heatsink. It has 2 pry tabs on the sides- pull these and it should lift off.then you can get at more dust bunnies down in the core.


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

mine used to make similar noise the cpu fan that is. i just took it off cleaned it with a nice clean half inch paintbrush. i took the heat sink off too but you dont need to since then its been fine. you panel seems loose as when you press on it it stops ratling tighten it up or what i used on a freind case was some of that stick on draught excluder you can buy from hardware stroes so it makes a nice seal around the case panel


----------

